# Why do we worship the ass?



## so.nice (Aug 23, 2015)

Last night I went out dancing and was next to a couple girls and one of the girls asses caught my attention. I only glanced at it a few times but when I woke up in the morning her ass popped up in my mind and filled my heart with energy.

I saw a video where the guy was saying how he saw breasts all the time when he was growing up his mom's, sister's, cousin's etc and it was a normal thing and it wasn't until porn that he started having a fetish for tits. He was saying that titties aren't a sexual thing and that you can't "fuck tits" and that it's sometimes we learn to fantasize about..

Do you guys think that admiring womens asses weakens us


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 23, 2015)

It's the smooth flow if she has a pretty ass. It's all about that soft cushy skin man. Yes. Men are weak. Those curves mesmerize.


----------



## so.nice (Aug 23, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> It's the smooth flow if she has a pretty ass. It's all about that soft cushy skin man. Yes. Men are weak. Those curves mesmerize.


It was soft and cushy man, it opened up my heart chakra


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Aug 23, 2015)

so.nice said:


> It was soft and cushy man, it opened up my heart chakra


I know bro. I mean worship I will. I just can't help it. Gawsh. Man stop it. My girl can't come over.


----------



## so.nice (Aug 23, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> I know bro. I mean worship I will. I just can't help it. Gawsh. Man stop it. My girl can't come over.


Screw that build up that sexual energyy it's so much better when you have to wait then really give it to her


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 25, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Last night I went out dancing and was next to a couple girls and one of the girls asses caught my attention. I only glanced at it a few times but when I woke up in the morning her ass popped up in my mind and filled my heart with energy.
> 
> I saw a video where the guy was saying how he saw breasts all the time when he was growing up his mom's, sister's, cousin's etc and it was a normal thing and it wasn't until porn that he started having a fetish for tits. He was saying that titties aren't a sexual thing and that you can't "fuck tits" and that it's sometimes we learn to fantasize about..
> 
> Do you guys think that admiring womens asses weakens us


naw it dont weaken us, its all just hardwired into our brains from birth, we dont choose what turns us on, it just happens, and of course we gotta empty those sperm banks cos i think its not a good feeling with overflowing deposits...& um if you have never fucked some tits & graced thy lady with the pearly necklace...well its worth a try!


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 25, 2015)

Sure, they can be nice to look at, but if that's all it takes to get you weak in the knees you're in for a hell of a ride when a woman gets a hold of you.

Not saying women are bad, they're awesome, but they sure know how to work an angle and get what they want.

We weaken ourselves when we don't show restraint.


----------



## Glaucoma (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 28, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Last night I went out dancing and was next to a couple girls and one of the girls asses caught my attention. I only glanced at it a few times but when I woke up in the morning her ass popped up in my mind and filled my heart with energy.
> 
> I saw a video where the guy was saying how he saw breasts all the time when he was growing up his mom's, sister's, cousin's etc and it was a normal thing and it wasn't until porn that he started having a fetish for tits. He was saying that titties aren't a sexual thing and that you can't "fuck tits" and that it's sometimes we learn to fantasize about..
> 
> Do you guys think that admiring womens asses weakens us


Here's the reason:

http://www.mtv.com/news/1954905/big-butt-science-attraction/

The article appears on MTV's website, but I remember seeing it mainstream scientific news.


----------



## Glenn_Coco (Sep 3, 2015)

It's strange. Because that's where people poop from. And an unclean ass is gross. But asses are awesome still. Itti bitty tiny butts and round bubbles butts.


----------



## Tkm953 (Sep 21, 2015)

According to a study I read,men subconsciously size a woman up by looking at her hips and pelvic area,to see if she is capable of giving birth easily.Wide hips =big canal.Maybe maybe not.It may be that you have to look wether you want to or not.Great save for us men,"I'm sorry honey but I was genetically programmed to look at that women's butt."


----------



## New Age United (Sep 22, 2015)

Because a sexy woman is the most beautiful thing on earth and her ass is just as beautiful as her face lmfao!!!


----------



## hoonry (Sep 27, 2015)

OP, I don't think it's just their ass that makes us weak. Every part of them is irresistible.
BUTT....
for the unfortunates who don't adore cunnilingus - consider....
that some women (I know) prefer having their butthole licked


----------



## itinkitook2much (Oct 7, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Sure, they can be nice to look at, but if that's all it takes to get you weak in the knees you're in for a hell of a ride when a woman gets a hold of you.
> 
> Not saying women are bad, they're awesome, but they sure know how to work an angle and get what they want.
> 
> We weaken ourselves when we don't show restraint.


Very well said !!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Niyajuana (Oct 8, 2015)

Funny stuff here but it's all about the sensuality or as I'd like to think, a nice soft cushion with a f***@ble whole (For Some)... Don't mind me, I'm here all week lol


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Niyajuana (Oct 8, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> View attachment 3517198


See what's there not to love?? Although it's easy as hell to tell when ppl have had work done to their asses nowadays but hey some ppl don't care big, small, fake, real it's all about preferences and I for one personally choose all natural from my body to my garden.


----------



## Chef BrownSauce (Oct 15, 2015)

Men are born momma's boys and want the titty for sustenance. They protect their mothers who provide them milk. When they leave home they do the same for their women. The ass crack can appear similar to breast cleavage. Hence reminding the male of his innate desire for his mother. That and normally, hopefully, there are some child bearing hips attached to dat ass!


----------



## Chef BrownSauce (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2015)

I think the prevailing scientific consensus is bullshit. It's NOT about wide hips for childbirth.

It's older than that. Much, much older, from before we were human and we mated from the back, just like primates often do. Most animals do it that way too, certainly most mammals, so it seems natural to me that men would see the ass as sexually arousing.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Chef BrownSauce (Oct 15, 2015)

Do you just want something to argue about? Though "child bearing hips" might not be scientifically correct terminology, it's still a term used to describe wide hipped women. Normally, hopefully, attached to a fine pair of gluteus Maximus's's...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 2, 2015)

This thread is pretty interesting. I think the ass adoration thing is trendy right now. Most of you probably weren't eve. Around in the 80s but then it was all about the boobs. Huge boobs. Frankly I like to see that men like hips and butts too.


----------



## Grlee (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 2, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Last night I went out dancing and was next to a couple girls and one of the girls asses caught my attention. I only glanced at it a few times but when I woke up in the morning her ass popped up in my mind and filled my heart with energy.
> 
> I saw a video where the guy was saying how he saw breasts all the time when he was growing up his mom's, sister's, cousin's etc and it was a normal thing and it wasn't until porn that he started having a fetish for tits. He was saying that titties aren't a sexual thing and that you can't "fuck tits" and that it's sometimes we learn to fantasize about..
> 
> Do you guys think that admiring womens asses weakens us


No, it does not weaken us. It's just natural. Also, they are called *derrieres*..


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 11, 2015)

2 snakes sliding down the sidewalk.
The first one looks over at the second and see's what looks like a BIG ass out behind him.
The first can't stand it and asks, "Whats with the big butt?"
The second one looks over and say's, "It's those Kardashians. Their so hard to swallow!"


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 16, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> 2 snakes sliding down the sidewalk.
> The first one looks over at the second and see's what looks like a BIG ass out behind him.
> The first can't stand it and asks, "Whats with the big butt?"
> The second one looks over and say's, "It's those Kardashians. Their so hard to swallow!"


i can never see that picture again without seeing mike golic....


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 17, 2015)

My eyes, MY EYES!


----------

